# Klettereigenschaften Pfadfinder M - Erfahrungen?



## uffe (23. April 2005)

Hallo an alle anderen Pfadfinder-Besitzer!
Ich hatte mich ja auch nach reiflicher Überlegung (aber leider ohne Möglichkeit einer Probefahrt) für den Pfadfinder in M entschieden.
Leider werde ich doch nicht so recht glücklich damit!
Bei meinen 1,83 bin ich am Ende der Größenspanne und fahre eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze, um das superkurze Oberrohr von 557 mm auf effektive 580 zu bekommen (meine erprobte Länge).
Dadurch wandert aber der Sattel aufgrund des ebenfalls superkurzen Hinterbaus (Abstand Tretlager- zu Hinterachse 415 mm) sehr weit nach hinten Richtung Achse.
Als Resultat muss ich an steilen Anstiegen trotz voll abgesenkter Pike und "Sitzen" auf der äußersten Sattelspitze extrem darum kämpfen, dass mir das Vorderrad nicht abhebt.
Technischer Downhill mit weit versenkter Sattelstütze auch nicht optimal, da durch das flache Sattelrohr die Sitzposition stark nach vorne verlagert wird: Zu beengt und frontlastig.
Alles zusammen:      Sollte ich mich "verkauft" haben? Scheint so ...  
Mittlerweile empfinde ich diese Schrumpflänge bei gleichzeitig hochbauendem Rahmen als eine eher unglückliche Idee.
Oberrohr +25 mm, Hinterbau +10 mm => iO!

Dabei isser doch so schön und so toll verarbeitet!

Habe nur ich diese Sorgen, stelle ich mich zu blöd an? Wie sehen die anderen Pfadfinder in meiner Größe das?
Edit:
Als Ergänzung noch: Mit dem vorherigen Faunus M (590er Oberrohr und nicht absenkbarer Fox Vanilla 125 mm waren die heutigen Problemstellen am Teufelsberg im Grunewald kein Problem.

Grüße,
Uffe

(Der in Kürze wohl ein Produkt eines nicht mehr existenten Herstellers loswerden muss ...)


----------



## trekkinger (23. April 2005)

Ich kann Dir zwar nicht helfen, aber mein Mitgefühl hast Du. 

Es ist in der Tat ein sehr schönes Rad. 

Vielleicht hilft ein längerer Vorbau u. eine tiefere Einstellung, sofern möglich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uffe (23. April 2005)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hilft ein längerer Vorbau u. eine tiefere Einstellung, sofern möglich...



Der VRO steht schon auf ca. 125 mm, länger wäre unsinnig ...

Danke für Dein Mitgefühl (und das Kompliment), kann ich gebrauchen!


----------



## wondermike (23. April 2005)

Tja, wirklich schade. Ich habe das Pfadfinder in L bei 1,82 Größe, passt prima. In der kurzen Einstellung und mit abgesenkter Gabel klettert es gut (ist natürlich keine Gämse), mit der langen Einstellung geht es bergab wie auf Schienen und ist trotzdem einigermaßen wendig. Das einzige kleine Problem ist der relativ geringe Abstand zwischen Oberrohr und Familienjuwelen im Stand. War aber bisher auch bei Notabstiegen nie ein Thema.


----------



## uffe (23. April 2005)

Ja, schade ist das wohl. Aber in M baut das Teil ja schon normal hoch - die kurze Federwegsposition habe ich dabei nach den ersten Fahrten aber auch gar nicht mehr genutzt: Eine Tretlagerhöhe von 372 mm???
In der langen Einstellung dann für Enduros dieser Federwegsklasse normale und völlig ausreichende 360 mm.
Nachdem ich jetzt wirklich zum Geometriekenner geworden bin, hätte ich das Bike, wären denn all diese Detailmaße zu bekommen gewesen, bei meiner Größe nie gekauft.

Wäre ich nur max 1,78 m groß und könnte den Rahmen mit gerader Sattelstütze fahren, wäre alles vielleicht anders.
Aber so - nee, nee!

Dammit!

Jetzt werde ich wohl einen Thömus Oberrider von dem allseits bekannten Dani hier aus dem Forum importieren, denn Stangenware kommt uns ja nicht unter den Sattel, nicht wahr?    


Oder hat jemand eine Fahrradrahmenstreckbank?


----------



## Endurance (23. April 2005)

uffe schrieb:
			
		

> Technischer Downhill mit weit versenkter Sattelstütze auch nicht optimal, da durch das flache Sattelrohr die Sitzposition stark nach vorne verlagert wird: Zu beengt und frontlastig.


Häh - Sattel weit runter und Downhill und Du hockst noch auf dem Sattel wie soll das gehen???

Ich bin auch >184cm groß und fahre PF in M. Hab eigentlich kein Problem. Muß schon extrem steil sein bis es Probleme mit dem Abheben gibt. Mit Pike auf 90mm geht selbst das ohne Probleme. Solche Rampen meide ich mit dem PF sowieso (da meins etwas schwer ist). Ich fahre übrigens auch eine gekröpfte Stütze und habe damit eigentlich auch keine Problem. Wenn technisch schwieriger wird gehe ich normal eh aus dem Sattel (zumindest bergab).


----------



## uffe (24. April 2005)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Häh - Sattel weit runter und Downhill und Du hockst noch auf dem Sattel wie soll das gehen???


Schon richtig, war wohl im Frustrationsaffekt dahergeredet - trozdem aber mir zu gedrungene Position. Musste mehr aufpassen, das Gewicht nach hinten zu bringen als mit längerem Faunus.



			
				Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch >184cm groß und fahre PF in M. Hab eigentlich kein Problem. Muß schon extrem steil sein bis es Probleme mit dem Abheben gibt. Mit Pike auf 90mm geht selbst das ohne Probleme. Solche Rampen meide ich mit dem PF sowieso (da meins etwas schwer ist). Ich fahre übrigens auch eine gekröpfte Stütze und habe damit eigentlich auch keine Problem. Wenn technisch schwieriger wird gehe ich normal eh aus dem Sattel (zumindest bergab).


Meine Hausrunden hier im Berliner Grunewald weisen ein paar zwar kurze, aber knackige Anstiege am Teufelsberg auf. Die eine Schlittenpiste auf den sogenannten Drachenfliege- oder auch Paragliderberg (ja, richtig gelesen, die machen oder eher versuchen da dann einen kleinen Hüpfer) gehört aber dazu - eigener Ehrgeiz oder auch Fitnesscheck   

Deshalb brauche ich für meine Ansprüche wohl doch ein längeres Bike ...  Ich will nichts vermeiden, die Maschine muss universell sein.
Auf langen, eher gemäßigten Anstiegen in den Alpen hätte auch ich wohl kein Problem - aber trotzdem bin ich unzufrieden.
Ich habe noch nie so viel an einem Bike herumgemessen und mit anderen Geometrien verglichen. Es passte und war gut.
Mit dem Pfadfinder M leider nicht.


----------



## Troiana (24. April 2005)

Ich würde ja berichten wie ich mit einem Pfadfinder in L und einer Minute 1:00 den Teufelsberg hochkomme (z.B. die Skipiste zur Radarstation), ich kann mein Rad nur leider nicht fahren, da ich nicht weiß wie man den Dämpfer einbaut, d.h. ich weiß nicht ob ich die Schwinge zerlegen um den Dämpfer einzubauen oder ob es einen einfachen Trick gibt. 

Gruß 
Troiana


----------



## SLichti (24. April 2005)

@Uffe
vielleicht wäre der ´L´ - Rahmen doch besser gewesen...
Aber ohne Test is das halt nix, leider.

Bist Du zufällig nächstes WE am Lago zum Festival ? Da weiss ich von nem L-PF-Fahrer, da könntest Du mal vielleicht drüber stehen. Du bist dann zwar immer noch im Besitz des M-Rahmens aber hättest zumindest die Gewissheit...


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## uffe (24. April 2005)

Troiana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ja berichten wie ich mit einem Pfadfinder in L und einer Minute 1:00 den Teufelsberg hochkomme (z.B. die Skipiste zur Radarstation), ich kann mein Rad nur leider nicht fahren, da ich nicht weiß wie man den Dämpfer einbaut, d.h. ich weiß nicht ob ich die Schwinge zerlegen um den Dämpfer einzubauen oder ob es einen einfachen Trick gibt.
> 
> Gruß
> Troiana



Hi Troiana,

die Skipiste hoch wäre verdammt sportlich! Das habe ich mir noch nie angetan, die bolze ich immer nur runter   
Zum Dämpfereinbau habe ich in Deinen Thread gepostet.

Schraube schnell, dann sollten wir uns mal verabreden, so lange ich noch Pfade finde!    

Gruß,
Ulf


----------



## uffe (24. April 2005)

SLichti schrieb:
			
		

> @Uffe
> vielleicht wäre der ´L´ - Rahmen doch besser gewesen...
> Aber ohne Test is das halt nix, leider.
> 
> Bist Du zufällig nächstes WE am Lago zum Festival ? Da weiss ich von nem L-PF-Fahrer, da könntest Du mal vielleicht drüber stehen. Du bist dann zwar immer noch im Besitz des M-Rahmens aber hättest zumindest die Gewissheit...



Nein, dass wird leider nichts werden! Danke aber für das Angebot.

Ich trenne den Rahmen einfach auseinander und lasse Verlängerungsstücke einschweißen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (25. April 2005)

uffe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, schade ist das wohl. Aber in M baut das Teil ja schon normal hoch - die kurze Federwegsposition habe ich dabei nach den ersten Fahrten aber auch gar nicht mehr genutzt: Eine Tretlagerhöhe von 372 mm???
> In der langen Einstellung dann für Enduros dieser Federwegsklasse normale und völlig ausreichende 360 mm.



Hm. Tretlagerhöhe hin oder her, in der langen Position sitzt man nun mal relativ weit hinten (es ändert sich ja auch der Sitzwinkel). Dass man damit keine steilen Rampen hochkommt, ist nicht wirklich überraschend.


----------



## uffe (25. April 2005)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Hm. Tretlagerhöhe hin oder her, in der langen Position sitzt man nun mal relativ weit hinten (es ändert sich ja auch der Sitzwinkel). Dass man damit keine steilen Rampen hochkommt, ist nicht wirklich überraschend.



Dann muss ich rückblickend für mich leider feststellen, dass die Federwegsverstellung überflüssig ist - die 145 mm sind ja so wipparm, dass ich weniger nicht brauche (siehe auch die vergleichbaren Rahmen von Thömus, Steppenwolf, Ghost - alle mit festem Federweg von 145 mm und steilerem Sitzwinkel). Und bei abgesenkter Pike ist auch der Lenkwinkel schon steil genug. Bei ca. 120 mm vorne habe ich knapp über 69 Grad, mit Sag dann wohl 70. Steiler will ich es im normalen Einsatz auch bestimmt nicht.
Ich habe den Rahmen mittlerweile wirklich in allen Positionen und Einstellungen vermessen - ich weiß, wovon ich rede ...  

Dabei war ich doch glatt der Meinung, ich hätte vor dem Kauf ausreichend nachgedacht und gewusst - nein, das war offensichtlich nicht der Fall!

Gruß,
Ulf


----------



## Troiana (26. April 2005)

uffe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Troiana,
> 
> die Skipiste hoch wäre verdammt sportlich! Das habe ich mir noch nie angetan, die bolze ich immer nur runter
> Zum Dämpfereinbau habe ich in Deinen Thread gepostet.
> ...



Hi Uffe,

OK, Dämpfer ist drin, nur gibts schon das nächste Problem: leider paßt der Speedbone von der Rohloff nicht an den Rahmen, also entweder Feile am Speedbone ansetzen oder mal bei Rohloff nachfragen ob es auch ein nicht-Standard-Speedbone gibt. Echt frustrierend, ich will dieses Rad endlich fahren. 
Hoffe nur dass ichs bis Donnerstag hin kriege, dann gehts erstmal an den Gardasee. Solltest du wenn ich wieder da bin noch Pfadfinder fahren, dann können wir uns gerne mal treffen.

Gruß
Troiana


----------



## Endurance (26. April 2005)

Troiana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uffe,
> 
> OK, Dämpfer ist drin, nur gibts schon das nächste Problem: leider paßt der Speedbone von der Rohloff nicht an den Rahmen, also entweder Feile am Speedbone ansetzen oder mal bei Rohloff nachfragen ob es auch ein nicht-Standard-Speedbone gibt. Echt frustrierend, ich will dieses Rad endlich fahren.
> Hoffe nur dass ichs bis Donnerstag hin kriege, dann gehts erstmal an den Gardasee. Solltest du wenn ich wieder da bin noch Pfadfinder fahren, dann können wir uns gerne mal treffen.
> ...


Wo hakts genau? Was für ne Scheibe fährst Du? Du must auf jeden Fall am Speedbone 0,5mm abfeilen. Schau auch mal hier:
http://www.mtbike.org/start.htm?Bike/Technik/Antrieb/Rohloff/pfadfinder.htm


----------



## Troiana (26. April 2005)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hakts genau? Was für ne Scheibe fährst Du? Du must auf jeden Fall am Speedbone 0,5mm abfeilen. Schau auch mal hier:
> http://www.mtbike.org/start.htm?Bike/Technik/Antrieb/Rohloff/pfadfinder.htm



Ich fahre eine 160er Scheibe. Bei mir am Speedbone muß ich an der selben Stelle feilen wie auf der verlinkten Seite, aber eher 1-1,5mm schätze ich. Werde gleich mal bei Rohloff anfragen ob man am Speedbone Material wegnehmen darf. 
Habe vor vielen Wochen extra bei Bergwerk und Rohloff gefragt ob alles kompatibel ist, was natürlich bejaht wurde. Hätte ich mir sparen können. Ich hoffe ich kann heute abend eine kleine Runde drehen (Erfolgreiches feilen vorrausgesetzt).

Gruß
Troiana


----------



## Troiana (26. April 2005)

OK, endlich läuft alles. Der Speedbone mußte kräftig dran glauben aber nun gehts.

An Endurance: Die Idee mit den Nokons an der Rohloff finde ich ziemlich gut. Wie ist denn Rasterung und Leichtgängigkeit? Sind es Brems- oder Schaltnokons (oder gibts nur noch eine Sorte)? Ich nehme an man braucht zwei Packungen Nokons. Ich habe noch eine ungeöffneten Bremssatz und einen gebrauchten Schaltsatz rumliegen. Muß ich unbedingt ausprobieren.

Gruß
Troiana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (26. April 2005)

Troiana schrieb:
			
		

> OK, endlich läuft alles. Der Speedbone mußte kräftig dran glauben aber nun gehts.
> 
> An Endurance: Die Idee mit den Nokons an der Rohloff finde ich ziemlich gut. Wie ist denn Rasterung und Leichtgängigkeit? Sind es Brems- oder Schaltnokons (oder gibts nur noch eine Sorte)? Ich nehme an man braucht zwei Packungen Nokons. Ich habe noch eine ungeöffneten Bremssatz und einen gebrauchten Schaltsatz rumliegen. Muß ich unbedingt ausprobieren.
> 
> ...


Gibt extra für Rohloff einen Satz bei Nokon - aber extrem teuer... Mir ging es mehr um die Optik und die enger verlegbaren Radien. Leichter schalten läßt sich damit leider nicht.


----------

